
Show HN: The Unofficial MicroConf Video Directory - Andrew_W
https://microconf-vault.webflow.io/
======
Andrew_W
Some local San Diego IndieHackers and I were excited when MicroConf released
all of their talks, but we wanted a way to easily filter through talks on
specific topics.

So we decided to build it. Using no-code (Webflow with Jetboost), we
categorized all of the videos and made them easily searchable.

Search by title or speaker Filter by year (2012-2020) Filter by edition
(Keynote, Attendee Talk, etc) Filter by tag (Bootstrapping, Marketing, User
Feedback, etc)

With no-code tools, we were able to get the list imported and searchable with
a couple hours of work. The hardest part was making sure all of the talks were
tagged well, which was hours of manual labor.

